

Approach Investor without BP but you are building what he said he wants to see? - gdhillon

I was just watching some interview of an investor. I was shocked to hear when he described the idea he would invest in is very similar if not exact thing to what we are developing. In the interview he said send him the business plan, if we are working on the idea he described. We do not have a business plan yet, and will probably not do a very good job at writing one.&#60;p&#62;I don't want to miss the opportunity and want to approach him as soon as possible to give him a demo. Just wondering how can I go about it without being dismissed right away for not having a business plan. He already spoke about what he would invest in, do you think a business plan is still needed?
======
benologist
Whip together a business plan ... it doesn't have to be a minutely detailed
path for the next 30 years. Having a product already developed / far into
development is going to make up for a _lot_ , especially if you already have
any traction.

~~~
gdhillon
We do not have traction yet, as we have not released the product. We were
planning on launching private beta in next few weeks.

~~~
benologist
It would be much better if you were launched and had even a tiny seed of
traction, but either way you should just put together a brief plan and contact
the guy.

